# Got my CD's today :) Can't wait!



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi! Just wanted to say that my cd's arrived in the mail today and I can't wait to get started







Looking forward to chatting to you all about the program


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Screamer, I think your going to enjoy them first of all and secondly there is a high probablity they are really going to help you. Just stick to the listening schedule and happy hypnosis.







I am happy to hear you have decided on this approach.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Wow, Screamer, that was pretty fast - I am so glad they got to you so soon!Got your email - Enjoy listening to your new program, enjoy your journey, give it time, be patient, and relax too. All the best!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Thanks Eric, and yep, I will enjoy







Yep, I couldn't believe it Marilyn. I was SO surprised. I read all the info last night and listened to my first session. I have to confess though that I think I might have been snoozing before I got through Mike's intro so I might start it a little earlier tonight.I'm really needing it right now. My D decided to come back today


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Screamer, how are you finding the CD's? I just got mine today and am also really excited! I've been thinking about getting them for a while, but am now nearing my wit's end and figured I may as well give them a shot. They definitely can't hurt at this point, and at the very least they should help me relax before going to sleep!I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

He he. Relaxing they certainly are. I did my first night of the 2nd session last night and so far I haven't heard a whole lot of what Mike has said to me! Not a huge difference yet but I'm feeling a bit calmer about having to leave the house to do stuff (unless it's a bad, bad day! in which case I think anyone would think twice about leaving their loo). Good luck with it! Keep me updated on how you're doing with it too


----------

